# Item Number 00-a42-LI



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Something I just finished up









Thanks for looking
More pictures here
http://www.grimvisions.com
Ingredients:
Paperclay
Muslin
Burlap
Feathers
Rope
Cotton
Acrylic inks
Sculpt or Coat and dirt

This is to be used in the Olde Curiosity Shoppe part of my display this year.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

mmmm.....man, he's HOT! 

Very Nice mummy, Krough. I love the color palette on this guy. My hat's off to ya!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Very Nice!! I really like that!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the colors! They make the prop.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Another great looking piece!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooo I like this piece. Nice coloring and break down on the fabric.

Very curious to hear more about this Curiosity Shoppe! I am sure it will end up filled with many dark strange krough things.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice! I always likes me a nice dried-out corpse.

And the second picture on your site reminds me of Crypt Keeper.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

VERY creepy! I like it a lot. Great job.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Really nice job!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It looks like a south american mummy. Looks great Krough. The feathers are nice touch, they add to the mystery of where did this thing come from.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice piece for a collection!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Reminds me of Tales From The Crypt. Nice.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, very cool. Always like your stuff.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice krough,


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE mummy..


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job, as always!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AWESOME! He needs a cool ass name, now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your description fits it perfect.

awesome


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job looks like the quality that i get threw my vendors.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Krough, the prop making machine!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Really creepy, I like it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Almost looks like it's ready to give a kiss.

I'll have to decline, of course.


----------

